# Another UGA player gone



## Horns (Oct 5, 2014)

CMR has cut another db. Shaq Jones this time.
http://www.georgiadogs.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/100514aad.html


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow,,, now its getting silly on the back end... May need Mitchell to move back there...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Do you know why he got kicked off?


----------



## alphachief (Oct 5, 2014)

I heard CMR is going to petition the state to change the UGA name to the Saints.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2014)

He was caught shop lifting


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 5, 2014)

I like CMR more every day. In past years I wanted him replaced but no more....Where will the young man end up; Louisville, Auburn or LSU?


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Do you know why he got kicked off?



Athens paper says shoplifting.

Apparently he had nothing to on Sunday afternoon than go out and steal something.

Doesn't say what or where.


----------



## Horns (Oct 5, 2014)

It amazes me how these young men are given a free ride to a division 1 school & they show exactly how much they value it by doing something this stupid.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 5, 2014)

At least it was at a position of great depth.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 5, 2014)

It wasn't crab legs was it?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I heard CMR is going to petition the state to change the UGA name to the Saints.



Lol

T


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh at the contrast. Shoplift at UGA and get the boot within hours


----------



## across the river (Oct 5, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I heard CMR is going to petition the state to change the UGA name to the Saints.



He just needs to stop recruiting anyone with the name Shaq.  Wiggins, Fluker, and Jones and none of them made it through.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2014)

Big DUMMY...........


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2014)

It must not be meant for us to have a good secondary this is getting  unbelievable back there between dismissals and injuries


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 5, 2014)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Oh at the contrast. Shoplift at UGA and get the boot within hours



I wonder what team he will be on next year that will beAt uga 
T


----------



## Rebel 3 (Oct 5, 2014)

I think a lot of this has to do with Pruitt.  UGA is recruiting at a much higher level.  Players are not getting as many second chances.  If they do not go along with the program, there are better players willing to come play in their place.  Pruitt wants to get "his" recruits in there.  Right now UGA's recruiting class is ranked #2 with several big names favored to commit to UGA.  I think Mark is tired of mediocrity, and only wants players who are 100% for the team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I heard CMR is going to petition the state to change the UGA name to the Saints.



For real.  He should have been given a spot on the baseball team so he could serve out a suspension for this during baseball season.

Do right or be taken to the curb with the trash.  Simple and easy for everyone to understand.

There is a name change FSU could make that is indicative of y'all's win at any cost mentality.  I'll get the Shaq Jones treatment from the mods if I post it so I'll have to rely on your ability to read between the lines.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2014)

Throwback said:


> I wonder what team he will be on next year that will beAt uga
> T



I don't.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't.



Maybe we'll make a starting QB out of him


T


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2014)

Brendan Langley moving back to cornerback


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Brendan Langley moving back to cornerback



He was there last game.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 6, 2014)

$ 43  ..... Wally World

http://onlineathens.com/breaking-ne...ones-alleged-have-stolen-43-worth-merchandise


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Maybe we'll make a starting QB out of him
> 
> 
> T



Didn't realize y'all had a starting qb.  I thought y'all just ran the wildcat with a strong armed rb.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> For real.  He should have been given a spot on the baseball team so he could serve out a suspension for this during baseball season.
> 
> Do right or be taken to the curb with the trash.  Simple and easy for everyone to understand.



Did you have a life changing experience between Crowell and now? Or are you just trying to do a better job of hiding your hypocisy?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> He was there last game.



lol......missed that, I did not get to watch the game at all


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

nickel back said:


> lol......missed that, I did not get to watch the game at all



Once we lost Dawson and Rico, they slid him over to D.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 6, 2014)

killswitch said:


> $ 43  ..... Wally World
> 
> http://onlineathens.com/breaking-ne...ones-alleged-have-stolen-43-worth-merchandise



Yep, a real genius lost.

Trade a $100,000 education for $43 worth of crap you don't even get to keep.  

Times sure have changed, back in the day of Lindsey Scott, alumni would buy you a whole car, now the players are out stealing parts.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 6, 2014)

It's all a misunderstanding. He just forgot to pay.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2014)

wow...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sometimes when you hear about these idiots shop lifting, you also can't help to think how many times they got away with it before getting caught.  Anyway, wtg CMR for kicking him off.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 6, 2014)

On the brightside, a UGA db finally got a takeaway.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> On the brightside, a UGA db finally got a takeaway.



And yet "Crab Legs" Winston is still playing for the Criminoles.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

elfiii said:


> And yet "Crab Legs" Winston is still playing for the Criminoles.



His was a clean pick, as he exited without being detained.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> On the brightside, a UGA db finally got a takeaway.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


>



I know our db's only have a couple int's, but am I reading correctly that FSU db's have 0 interceptions?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 6, 2014)

I am glad we have a man with character and integrity at the helm.  Hopefully, the young man will learn from this experience and realize the value of hard work and honesty.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 6, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> I am glad we have a man with character and integrity at the helm.  Hopefully, the young man will learn from this experience and realize the value of hard work and honesty at Louisville .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I know our db's only have a couple int's, but am I reading correctly that FSU db's have 0 interceptions?



I have no idea and won't waste my time googling stats. 

There is one thing I do know the Noles are currently 5-0 and sitting at #1.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Did you have a life changing experience between Crowell and now? Or are you just trying to do a better job of hiding your hypocisy?



You and buzzard beater are a cute couple.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 6, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Didn't realize y'all had a starting qb.  I thought y'all just ran the wildcat with a strong armed rb.



Gurley is all we need.  More of a man than famous will ever be.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2014)

Richt needs to stop recruiting all these criminals.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 7, 2014)

Old Winchesters said:


> I like CMR more every day. In past years I wanted him replaced but no more....Where will the young man end up; Louisville, Auburn or LSU?



He was committed to Louisville before flipping to UGA, so that's my guess.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I know our db's only have a couple int's, but am I reading correctly that FSU db's have 0 interceptions?



Yep.  The same number on INT's as losses.

Seriously, though, the secondary hasn't been as good as I thought they'd be.  Things are starting to gel, though.  Hopefully, we'll be ready come playoff time.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Gurley is all we need.  More of a man than famous will ever be.



Once again you open your mouth before your brain kicks in (I wonder if it ever does).  That response was to Throwback, an Auburn fan.  Thanks for trying to keep up.

BTW, I noticed you didn't respond to my comment that was actually directed at you.  Trying to pick and choose your spots?  You're failing miserably.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 7, 2014)

As mentioned above this kid is already taking Grantham's calls. Man our depth at db is very thin.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone else see the irony in the Seimtrolls here having a laugh as a kid from another program is actually getting punished for shoplifting? All the while their arch rival, Florida, has a QB get accused of sexual assault and he is suspended indefinitely. As long as they are winning ballgames it's all good in the hood.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Anyone else see the irony in the Seimtrolls here having a laugh as a kid from another program is actually getting punished for shoplifting? All the while their arch rival, Florida, has a QB get accused of sexual assault and he is suspended indefinitely. As long as they are winning ballgames it's all good in the hood.



Treon Harris shouldn't be suspended due to an accusation.  He should be suspended if charges are filed.  I have a feeling Muschamp knows something we don't know.


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2014)

I think kids who do things like this just want to see how valuable they are to the team. They also do it knowing their football career will not be over and can play at another university. I hope the NFL cracking down on crimes will trickle down to college football. All the while the universities that turn the other cheek to this behavior continue to be the ones playing for the NC's.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 7, 2014)

riprap said:


> All the while the universities that turn the other cheek to this behavior continue to be the ones playing for the NC's.



Yep. It's no coincidence that the #1 and #2 teams in the country have thieves at QB and are known for looking the other way when it comes to discipline.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Yep. It's no coincidence that the #1 and #2 teams in the country have thieves at QB and are known for looking the other way when it comes to discipline.




It's all about wins...


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's all about wins...


Yep.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Yep. It's no coincidence that the #1 and #2 teams in the country have thieves at QB and are known for looking the other way when it comes to discipline.



Google these names:

Greg Reid
Greg Dent
Ira Denson
Arrington Jenkins
Nigel Carr
Avis Commack 
Preston Parker


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Google these names:
> 
> Greg Reid
> Greg Dent
> ...



More FSU thugs??

And what does this change about your current THIEF of a Quarterback.. What? FSU makes acceptions with players when they win you games and are the Face of your university??


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> More FSU thugs??
> 
> And what does this change about your current THIEF of a Quarterback.. What? FSU makes acceptions with players when they win you games and are the Face of your university??



You think Gurley gets the boot for shoplifting?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You think Gurley gets the boot for shoplifting?



If he had JW's list of transgressions, absolutely.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> If he had JW's list of transgressions, absolutely.



BB Gun, soda in a ketchup cup, crab legs and potty mouth.

Personally, if jimbo kicked him off the team, I wouldn't lose any sleep.  I'm also not gonna lose any sleep over him being on the team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> BB Gun, soda in a ketchup cup, crab legs and potty mouth.
> 
> Personally, if jimbo kicked him off the team, I wouldn't lose any sleep.  I'm also not gonna lose any sleep over him being on the team.



And that minor incident of being accused of rape.  Short memory?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> And that minor incident of being accused of rape.  Short memory?



Nope, I remember it.  Accused is the operative word there.  I'm talking about what he actually did.

The Duke LaCrosse team was also accused of rape.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Nope, I remember it.  Accused is the operative word there.  I'm talking about what he actually did.
> 
> The Duke LaCrosse team was also accused of rape.



JW wouldn't have been playing for Richt if he had been accused of rape.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> JW wouldn't have been playing for Richt if he had been accused of rape.



So all a Go Gata has to do is accuse Gurley of rape and your season is doen the tubes?  DOn't you think it would be better for a coach to stand by his players until charges are actually filed.  Personally, I think Muschamp is messing up with the Harris case.

How is it you Dawg fans make every thread about UGA, except when the actual thread is about UGA.  Then you make it about everyone else?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> How is it you Dawg fans make every thread about UGA, except when the actual thread is about UGA.  Then you make it about everyone else?



This thread is about UGA and started by a Dawg fan.  The topic got off course when a criminole chimed in.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> This thread is about UGA and started by a Dawg fan.  The topic got off course when a criminole chimed in.



Did the criminole comment on UGA or Jameis Winston?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 8, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You and buzzard beater are a cute couple.



Way to not answer the question.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Once again you open your mouth before your brain kicks in (I wonder if it ever does).  That response was to Throwback, an Auburn fan.  Thanks for trying to keep up.
> 
> BTW, I noticed you didn't respond to my comment that was actually directed at you.  Trying to pick and choose your spots?  You're failing miserably.



Failing miserably?  What are you even talking about?  It's an internet sports forum.  There is no way to win or lose anything here.   Have a beer or go for a run or something.  You seem to need to let off some pent up frustration.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 9, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Failing miserably?  What are you even talking about?  It's an internet sports forum.  There is no way to win or lose anything here.   Have a beer or go for a run or something.  You seem to need to let off some pent up frustration.



Let me say this reeaallyyy slow for you.

I....commented.....on.....a......post......by......an......Auburn.......fan........knocking.......
Nick.....Marshall......calling.....him....a......running......back.....with.....a......strong.....arm.

You......replied........that......Gurley........... is.......... all....... we...... need.  More....... of........ a....... man...... than.... famous...... will...... ever....... be.

That......made.......no.....sense.......even.....by.....your......low........standards.

That.........is......what.....we......call........on.....the.....internet......a.....reply.....fail.


You.....really......need.....to....read.....the....context.....of.....what.....is.....being......
said......before......you.....pop.....off.....at......the.....mouth.....and.....plant......your.......foot......in.....it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Let me say this reeaallyyy slow for you.
> 
> I....commented.....on.....a......post......by......an......Auburn.......fan........knocking.......
> Nick.....Marshall......calling.....him....a......running......back.....with.....a......strong.....arm.
> ...





> It's nice having a QB who I don't need to worry about not showing up because he's in jail



Actually that was said by Bigbuckhunter1 in the 2nd post of this thread....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=819596


----------



## Throwback (Oct 9, 2014)

this place is way better than the political forum

T


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You think Gurley gets the boot for shoplifting?



#1 - I think Gurley is much smarter than JW and certainly more worried about his image and his teammates, therefore we probably won't have to worry about it.

#2 - I think he would be publicly punished with at least a two game suspension, if not kicked off.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually that was said by Bigbuckhunter1 in the 2nd post of this thread....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=819596



Oooops.  Got two posts mixed up.   I fixed it, and the thought still stands.  Actually, what he said made even less sense.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> #1 - I think Gurley is much smarter than JW and certainly more worried about his image and his teammates, therefore we probably won't have to worry about it.
> 
> #2 - I think he would be publicly punished with at least a two game suspension, if not kicked off.



I'm speaking strictly in hypotheticals.  I have no reason to believe Gurley will get into any trouble.

Gurley would be allowed more leeway than the average freshman db.  The best players get the longest leash.  That's just life.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm speaking strictly in hypotheticals.  I have no reason to believe Gurley will get into any trouble.
> 
> Gurley would be allowed more leeway than the average freshman db.  The best players get the longest leash.  That's just life.




Well now you know your assumption was false!  His star status will not save him at UGA. Like it or not, at UGA character matters.


----------



## srb (Oct 9, 2014)

*Agree....*



Throwback said:


> this place is way better than the political forum
> 
> T



Fun fun here!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> #1 - I think Gurley is much smarter than JW and certainly more worried about his image and his teammates, therefore we probably won't have to worry about it.




Isn't looking very smart right now.  Indefinite suspension for being GREEDY.  Not a good image right now for TGII




greene_dawg said:


> #2 - I think he would be publicly punished with at least a two game suspension, if not kicked off.



Indefinite suspension.  No Heisman trophy.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 10, 2014)

formula1 said:


> Well now you know your assumption was false!  His star status will not save him at UGA. Like it or not, at UGA character matters.



I think Richt has sat Gurley down and asked him if he took money for autographs and I think Gurley admitted it.  When a coach knows the NCAA is gonna vacate wins, he has no choice.

I like Richt and think he runs as clean a program as anyone, but this isn't an example of that.  He has no choice.

How bad has the football culture gotten at UGA that the fanbase now _brags _about players being suspended?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think Richt has sat Gurley down and asked him if he took money for autographs and I think Gurley admitted it.  When a coach knows the NCAA is gonna vacate wins, he has no choice.
> 
> I like Richt and think he runs as clean a program as anyone, but this isn't an example of that.  He has no choice.
> 
> How bad has the football culture gotten at UGA that the fanbase now _brags _about players being suspended?



Per Pat Forde-

By all reports, Georgia acted on its own to suspend him indefinitely while it looks into the situation. That's certainly a different tactic than the one employed last year by Texas A&M, which never seemed willing to unilaterally sit Johnny Manziel in a similar situation until agreeing to a lame, half-game penalty assessed by the NCAA. Against Rice.

The Bulldogs (4-1) are not playing Rice this weekend. They are playing Missouri (4-1) on the road, in a game that could have huge repercussions in the SEC Eastern Division. The Tigers currently are the only team in the East without a conference loss.

Thus this suspension – if it continues through Saturday – is a huge one. For the Georgia team and also for a guy who was in the top three in virtually every Heisman straw poll at this point in the season. There is much to lose.

Despite that, the Bulldogs apparently didn't blink. They're sitting their star for now.

Georgia has been aggressive in dealing with NCAA rules issues recently. It suspended legendary swimming coach Jack Bauerle for most of the 2013-14 season during an investigation into an academic situation involving star men's swimmer Chase Kalisz, and Bauerle remains suspended as this season starts as well.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think Richt has sat Gurley down and asked him if he took money for autographs and I think Gurley admitted it.  When a coach knows the NCAA is gonna vacate wins, he has no choice.
> 
> I like Richt and think he runs as clean a program as anyone, but this isn't an example of that.  He has no choice.
> 
> How bad has the football culture gotten at UGA that the fanbase now _brags _about players being suspended?



May want to rephrase that, how bad had the culture become in college football as a whole that we brag about suspending players?  Just look at most major programs and there is at least one major embarrassment either allowed to remain or scooped up on the rebound.  If suspending or dismissing players for violating known rules means a loss or two but at least trying to maintain integrity, I will take that over the example set by some.  I can promise that in the real world, businesses do not allow second chances for theft, battery, sexual misconduct, etc...
I'm in no way bragging about suspensions at uga, but I am really embarrassed at how some seem content with looking the other way.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> The Bulldogs (4-1) are not playing Rice this weekend. They are playing Missouri (4-1) on the road, in a game that could have huge repercussions in the SEC Eastern Division. The Tigers currently are the only team in the East without a conference loss.
> 
> Thus this suspension – if it continues through Saturday – is a huge one. For the Georgia team and also for a guy who was in the top three in virtually every Heisman straw poll at this point in the season. There is much to lose.



Sounds alot like the Clemson game for us.  Remember, Mizzou lost to Indiana.  They are not one of the 25 best teams in the nation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Sounds alot like the Clemson game for us.  Remember, Mizzou lost to Indiana.  They are not one of the 25 best teams in the nation.



Gonna be tough to replace the guy who was responsible for 36% of our offense.

Hopefully Chubb and Douglas can pound the ball and we get production from Mitchell and JSW.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Gonna be tough to replace the guy who was responsible for 36% of our offense.
> 
> Hopefully Chubb and Douglas can pound the ball and we get production from Mitchell and JSW.



Don't be suprised if UGA still pulls it out.  Mizzou is way overrated.  No way they are the 23rd best team in the nation.

UGA without Gurley could still be better than Indiana.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Let me say this reeaallyyy slow for you.
> 
> I....commented.....on.....a......post......by......an......Auburn.......fan........knocking.......
> Nick.....Marshall......calling.....him....a......running......back.....with.....a......strong.....arm.
> ...



Lol.  Sitting here thinking about the time you put in typing that out makes me laugh.

What's your end game here man?  You want me to feel embarrassed and stop posting?

Want me to start telling you how great your team is?

Not going to do either.  This is bothering you a lot more than it's bothering me.  I'm willing to drop it f you are.  Or we can just keep going around in circles  if you want.  Seems stupid but you seem to have a lot emotionally invested in whatever it is you hope to prove so...

Up to you.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Isn't looking very smart right now.  Indefinite suspension for being GREEDY.  Not a good image right now for TGII
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right on both counts there Les...


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 11, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Right on both counts there Les...



I usually am, Donnan.


----------

